# kde-workspace-4.11.9 requires modern libGL. Please, set WITH



## Beast13 (Jun 9, 2014)

edited!

[changed OS]


----------



## swills@ (Jun 9, 2014)

*Re: kde-workspace-4.11.9 requires modern libGL. Please, set *

You can avoid this by doing this:


```
echo 'WITH_NEW_XORG="YES"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

but be aware this is going to basically mean reinstalling xorg too, so be sure to copy with that by running "make reinstall" in the x11/xorg port directory.


----------



## radish (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: kde-workspace-4.11.9 requires modern libGL. Please, set*

Thanks for posting this, I just first tried FreeBSD yesterday. I learned how to rebuild the new xorg from ports by adding this to make.conf, very simple. I found some more info here:
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/WITH_NEW_XORG

If you use Intel graphics, you won't be able to use virtual terminals after you `startx`. Also Intel SNA doesn't work and gives me a blank screen, otherwise it works fine. I get similar performance to Linux and better than Windows graphic wise.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: kde-workspace-4.11.9 requires modern libGL. Please, set*



			
				radish said:
			
		

> If you use Intel graphics, you won't be able to use virtual terminals after you `startx`.



Those wiki pages link to information about vt(4), a console driver which works with KMS graphics.


----------

